# Incoming...you know who you are..run bitches!



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I left a hint in another thread for some of you to hit the Army/Navy Store and get some supplies...hell's comin boys!!


0310 2010 0001 1928 2125

0310 2010 0001 1928 2118

0310 2010 0001 1928 2101

0310 2010 0001 1928 2095

0310 2010 0001 1928 2088

0310 2010 0001 19282071


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL! Nice job!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Total mayhem!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Take no prisoners Gary. Blow them all to pieces


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Bombs be dropping everywhere.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Gary, I'm shocked at the tone in your voice. Be polite. ound:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

ouch.....


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WTG Gary and you spelled their names right Good Job


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Seven levels of hell......your's must be the 1/2 level....kitty cats, ice cream and cotton candy...:razz:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Batista30 said:


> Gary, I'm shocked at the tone in your voice. Be polite. ound:


It's my new medication...I'm so uninhibited.



smelvis said:


> WTG Gary and you spelled their names right Good Job


 ROFL Dave!!!


piperdown said:


> Seven levels of hell......your's must be the 1/2 level....kitty cats, ice cream and cotton candy...:razz:


Keep talkin numb nutts...lol.:banana:


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks like the rapture started a few days later than predicted.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Now Gary has lost his ever loving mind to. Telling ya Libya looks safer place to live every other day lately.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Can't wait to see who it destroys!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn Gary!! Is this a new side of yours that is seldom seen? Wow, you went all out brother!! Wonder who is going to get annhilated! LOL! I am loving this month!!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

out of control!!! and lovin it!!!! :behindsofa:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

WooHoo MAYhem continues, can't wait to see the damage... :banana:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Love the heavy artillery.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Cigary said:


> It's my new medication...I'm so uninhibited.
> 
> ROFL Dave!!!
> 
> Keep talkin numb nutts...lol.:banana:


FOG's.......they make me laugh....whatcha gonna do, whack me with your cane?..... oke:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

MAY-HEM !!!! I love it !!!! Nice work Gary !!!!!!!!!! This place is nuts !!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh the devastation!!!!!

Heads up everyone!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Take it easy Gary, don't wipe out these newbs!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well gents - I'll be safely in Aruba enjoying the beaches, casinos & CC's - but I'll check in on you guys in 10 days or so to see who's left standing after Gary's carnage! :laugh:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well gents - I'll be safely in Aruba enjoying the beaches, casinos & CC's - but I'll check in on you guys in 10 days or so to see who's left standing after Gary's carnage! :laugh:


Just so's the cat isn't completely out of the bag...when are you leaving and is somebody picking up your mail?  Nothing worse than blowing up innocent people..or is there?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Just so's the cat isn't completely out of the bag...when are you leaving and is somebody picking up your mail?  Nothing worse than blowing up innocent people..or is there?


Wife put mail and newspaper on hold while were gone -hahahahaha! Dogs are being boarded. Neighbor is watching house for PUFFERS _(oops, I means suspicious people or activity LOL!)_ and local PD Captain is my friend so gonna do some drive by's.
:welcome:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Oldmso54 said:


> Wife put mail and newspaper on hold while were gone -hahahahaha! Dogs are being boarded. Neighbor is watching house for PUFFERS _(oops, I means suspicious people or activity LOL!)_ and local PD Captain is my friend so gonna do some drive by's.
> :welcome:


You're insured, right? What day are you leaving? Enquiring Minds want to know...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well gents - I'll be safely in Aruba enjoying the beaches, casinos & CC's - but I'll check in on you guys in 10 days or so to see who's left standing after Gary's carnage! :laugh:


Have fun Shawn


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Get 'em. Get every last one of 'em.

Way to go Gary.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well....looks like the week isn't ending for the ZK....Damn, we try to be nice and blow up people's mailboxes with smoking goodness and how are we repaid?!?! By getting our OWN mailboxes blown up! (you should have seen the mailman when he came in today with the bomb from Smelvis...looked like he had tried to sandpaper a lions ass in a phonebooth!)


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Jenady said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Get 'em. Get every last one of 'em.
> 
> Way to go Gary.


You're not safe either Jim....I got something special lined up for you.:whoo:


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Cigary said:


> You're not safe either Jim....I got something special lined up for you.:whoo:


...and I thought we were friends Gary. :ss


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Jenady said:


> ...and I thought we were friends Gary. :ss


Lol,,,we are and this is what friends do as you well know and I have forgotten that bomb of yours with the nubber...gosh I love that thing. BTW...how are you doing in your area...so much devastation with weather and more heading your way I see. I have kids in the KC area so that corridor between St. Louis and KC looks a little frightening...stay safe.:beerchug:


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

ZK's will never be skurrred!!! We will stand to our deaths!!!
oke:

Weather is great here in kc now.. There was swirling clouds above the next neighbor hood over from Me earlier.. Had to take cover for about 10minutes.. I don't think anything touched down in KC.. So all should be safe for your kids Gary.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Lol,,,we are and this is what friends do as you well know and I have forgotten that bomb of yours with the nubber...gosh I love that thing. BTW...how are you doing in your area...so much devastation with weather and more heading your way I see. I have kids in the KC area so that corridor between St. Louis and KC looks a little frightening...stay safe.:beerchug:


We got hammered pretty hard again today. There were tornado warnings for most of this area all afternoon. So far we have been spared from the really devastating storms. The nearest tornado was four miles north of us.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Jenady said:


> We got hammered pretty hard again today. There were tornado warnings for most of this area all afternoon. So far we have been spared from the really devastating storms. The nearest tornado was four miles north of us.


Stay safe Jim!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Jenady said:


> We got hammered pretty hard again today. There were tornado warnings for most of this area all afternoon. So far we have been spared from the really devastating storms. The nearest tornado was four miles north of us.


Four miles is a little too close for comfort...please stay safe!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Jenady said:


> We got hammered pretty hard again today. There were tornado warnings for most of this area all afternoon. So far we have been spared from the really devastating storms. The nearest tornado was four miles north of us.


Jim keep us all updated so we know you are safe - we'll be looking for posts from you so we know you're OK


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Man Jim its a mess down there, glad your safe and my prayers go out to those that have loved ones in the area.......


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Our prayers are with you Jim and nothing will happen! Please keep us updated!


----------

